# Dale Hollow, TN



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just got back form Dale Hollow, TN. No real luck with the small mouths. The main lake was down and crystal clear. Got some nice 3-4 lb large mouth up the bigger creaks and rivers were you found stained water. Got them on spinner baits.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

When growing up back in Dale Hollow hay days I always wanted to go fish that lake but never made it. A few years ago some friends of mine went to fish it and caught a few but nothing like I heard stories about. Has it been out fished?


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

There was a big smallmouth kill in 2012 from a combination of hot weather and drought. Since then, largemouth populations seem to be doing well and smallmouth are recovering. Couple that with it being a big, clear, deep lake that is just challenging for folks unfamiliar with the lake to figure out on a short trip.


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

You're killing me. Heading down there in 3 weeks for the first time. Guess I will plan on enjoying the scenery and some cold beverages.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

insco that lake is killer man you
just need to figure it out spend your whole first day trying different things and read all the info you can it helps alot...


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok. That makes me feel better. We are not species specific. Just want to go have some fun.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

cough up some money and spend the 1st day with a guide. you may not catch a lot of fish but you'll learn what's working and what's not. dale hollow is a huge lake. remember that only 10% of the water holds 90% of the fish.
sherman


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll give you a tip just use some lighter line and use live bait and it will greatly increase your odds


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I threw every lure I had before switching to medium sized shiners... needless to say I caught the 5 biggest smallmouth of my life in about 2 hrs after the switch. Make sure you have some live bait in case your plan a doesnt work.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

any one have any reports ? I'm headed down in 12 days


----------



## Bobst03 (Oct 15, 2011)

I go twice a year for the last 15 years. There are places better than others, but find grass, slow roll a spinnerbait or swimbait. jerk bait and tube are good also. 90% of my fish caught there are on the tube and swimbait though. good luck


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Live bait under a float as far from the boat as possible. That was the only way I could catch smallies there.


zack2345 said:


> I'll give you a tip just use some lighter line and use live bait and it will greatly increase your odds


----------

